# Freeze Warning-Northern Indiana



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

FREEZE WARNING FOR LATE TONIGHT INTO SUNDAY MORNING...

NORTHWEST FLOW BEHIND A DEPARTING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL CAUSE UNSEASONABLY COLD AIR TO MOVE INTO THE AREA THIS WEEKEND. SKIES ARE EXPECTED TO BE MOSTLY CLEAR OVERNIGHT WITH LIGHT WINDS. THIS WILL RESULT IN LOW TEMPERATURES IN THE UPPER 20S TO NEAR 30 EARLY SUNDAY MORNING WITH WIDESPREAD FROST.

Issued by The National Weather Service
North Webster, IN
4:02 pm EDT, Sat., Apr. 17, 2010


----------

